# A Blast From The Past=Don Kirshner's Rock Concerts



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I watched these Randy & Ozzy


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Love The Words To This Song


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Posting For Future


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

AWESOME stuff!

Rock Concert and Midnight Special were both awesome shows. 

I got the Midnight Special DVD set a few months ago. Some GREAT memories, and I highly recommend it!


----------

